# 4 inch pvc check valves



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Just want to know how you guys feel about 4" pvc check valves in sewer lines. We have a company here that really pushes them. My experience with them is that they seem to cause more problems than they solve. I guess if the ho would take the time to clean them or have them cleaned once in a while they would be ok but they almost never do. Plus if I don't know they are in there I tend to get my snake stuck in the line. The only place I could see using them would be if you are the low house on the block. and even then I have reservations about them. This company makes it sound like if you have a check valve in your line you will never have a flooded basement again which we all know that is a bunch of crock. This is the same company that I talked about in my other post about lying to customers.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

NO THANK YOU !!! If you have problem floor drain or such ,,, use a flood guard fitting for that drain . I think a main line check is just a problem LURKING !!

Cal


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

This is what we install.
No issues with snakeing
Only blocks line during back flow.
Mainline Backwater valve.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Backwater valves are required here under UPC for any basement fixtures. Upper floors do not go through the backwater valve. Personally, I thought it was an idiotic move because of problems with plugged lines, but the state in their infinite wisdom made it law.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I do not favor the installation of check valves but there are often sewer systems of an area that may be succeptable to frequent back up. Particularly those in areas with combined systems during storms where the addition of storm waster to the sewers overwhelm the system design.

Maintainance of the check valve is often a problem as the access is often difficult. My preference if a valve has to be installed would be this one where servicing is done from a clean out at ground level vs. a manhole.
http://www.cleancheck.com/


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I love that one, Redwood! What a great idea.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I love check valves. Especially when there full of baby whipes and buried with no access.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> I love check valves. Especially when there full of baby whipes and buried with no access.


 Yes I agree with you there. My question is though would you recommend them to be installed in a line? I can see some circumstances where it would do good like being the low man on the block and the city sewer backs up or like someone else mentioned where rain water becomes a factor. but this is only if the valve is cleaned on a regular basis. Which I don't see that happening. This ad I talk about makes it sound like if you install one you will never have water or sewage backing up in your basement. I don't see that happening. misleading ads like this make it hard to try and explain to a ho that if you flush g i joe down your sewer line you will have sewage in your basement if you continue to use your plumbing or if you have a running toilet or faucet.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, I do believe they are good, and very useful as long as they are properly maintained with access. Definitely if someone is the low guy on the street they need one. just makes someone else the low guy and they need one to and so on and so on. $$$$ if you can sell them to everyone.
But regardless everyone's sewer will back up atleast with a back flow preventer they can control how much they flood and can stop usage. The City line on the other hand can keep on coming up big mess


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

If I know they are there, okay. I don't like to find them the hard way.


----------

